# titles



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

So I'm looking at a Bike in GA and I live in FL. Guy still owes on the bike and the bank has the title. Has anyone ever dealt with a situation like this? Any suggestions or advice on the matter? The rumor I hear is that GA doesn't even issue titles for OHVs?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

you dont have to have a title in ga but once you get it you could apply for a title for it but youll have to pay taxes on it thats what i did for my raptor 700.. the only time you will need a title even in fl is when you goto a state park to ride any private park or land you dont need it the only reason i got mine was cuz we used to goto crooms alot and thats a state park


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's just like a car.... he pays off the bank, bank sends him the title, he signs title over to you (needs to be notarized), you take it and get it transfered in your name.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it a local bank? If so he gives the bank proper notice they can have the title pulled out of file and waitng, both of yall go to the bank, you give the bank money, you get title and a bill of sale(thats how it works in MS). If not then be careful, dont want to end up with a bike that has a repo man looking for it.


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

sloboy said:


> If not then be careful, dont want to end up with a bike that has a repo man looking for it.



Yea that is really what is my biggest fear is here. It's a good deal on a bike, if the guy was local I would have already done this. Sucks that he's half a day away from here.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

When i sold my brute back in Sept the guy came and we went to the bank.. They pulled the title when we got there. The seller and buyer signs it and they notarized it for me at the bank. Then he can get it transfered to his name.. If the title is not pulled from the bank and signed over to you, and the repo man tracks down the bike, they will come get it. Then youll be out your money and time. If it were me i would get the title and a bill of sale like sloboy is saying


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was on both sides of the coin of this when I traded my Harley for my T-cat. I still owed $ on mine with my bank and he still owed on his with his bank. 

You both need to speak with his bank, best scenario being him setting it up for you to go there together and make the pay-off and have the bank sign the title over to you.


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

So this is how we worked it, I'm going to get a certified check from my bank to his for the pay off amount. We're gonna meet up and I'll take the bike, he takes the bank check. He will mail me the title after it comes in. 

This seems the most safe way to do this. The bank is claiming 10 days until they can issue the title, so going there with him is pointless. Ill have a bill of sale and the bike and I'll know the account is paid so no repo man should be showing up at my door. I just have to trust he will mail it to me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

The way your doing it sounds legit...so what kinda deal you get and for what kinda bike


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> The way your doing it sounds legit...so what kinda deal you get and for what kinda bike





There is always a hitch in every plan ... someone allegedly is coming up with the money before I can make it there even though mine is Certified Bank Check and the guy that can get there faster is getting bank financing. I'm supposed to know by Thursday if I get it. If this falls thru like it appears to be doing, it will be the 4th time I've got screwed on an Outlander .. Starting to get pretty pissed off about it. Someone up there clearly doesn't want me to have one.

It's amazing the things people say or omit to get you to come look at their "awesome bike" and you get there and it's a POS. My favorite one so far was the guy that when I talked to him on Sunday the Outlander had 150 miles on it and when I talked to him today it had 950 .. funny how that works.


Anyways I'm hoping this one comes thru because I'm going to lose my mind if I have to look at anymore!


----------

